# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 42)



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2020)

This week's QotW comes from our fellow WB member, @FranklinWorkshops 

*What is the one skill you wish you could develop that would take your woodworking projects to the next quality level?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What did I miss?


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Patience (the capacity to accept or tolerate delay, trouble, or suffering without getting angry or upset.)
and the ability to stop dropping everything I touch, LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2020)

To draw, I cant draw, never have been able to. I can draft drawings with scales and rules and such. Bit I wish I could free hand draw, it's just not something that is in me. I can make fix or build anything. I just cant draw or have the ability to carve something. I envy people that have that talent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2020)

I have never mastered the hand plane, or mastered how to set it up properly to use, I've tried a few times and gave up, I don't do a lot of traditional woodworking so it has never been a top priority, but it still vexes me...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 11, 2020)

Joinery. Pulled out my joinery book today and studied all the ways to put boards together. Complex to say the least! I would like to get a grip on the types of joinery that I might practically use in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (Oct 11, 2020)

One skill - you give me too much credit, I can think of a half dozen.

I'm like Greg, I can't draw, but can draft with the best. That is probably why I have a hard time visualizing (and using) various embellishments such as color, texture and carvings. Not just for lathe work, I also agonize over edge profiles and other details on flat work. When I see it, I know wether it works or not, but have to have it in front of me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ScoutDog (Oct 11, 2020)

Sharpening. 
I've known of folks who can sharpen any kind of blade, scissors, knife, gouge, chisel, wheel, and gizmo anybody's ever heard of. Even with the best equipment, there's a learning curve with potentially expensive risk if approached incorrectly. Still, I want to be that guy. 
Say, if you aren't using that Tormek in the back, forgotten corner of your shop...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2020)

I can certainly think of more than one!

But, if I had to choose just one - joinery. I've got a lot of furniture items on my list of upcoming builds over the next several years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2020)

making the 30 hour day so I could get more done. Plenty to learn but there will never be enough time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Maverick (Oct 12, 2020)

I could easily say, what everyone else above me said, but I will say more knowledge of finishes. I think most of my projects have a decent finish, but I always wonder, is there something I could have done different, that would make them even better. For flat work, it is always dust issues because I don't have a good place to add finishes without introducing dust to the process.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 13, 2020)

Pick the winning Powerball numbers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 13, 2020)

Along with some patience,my attention to detail could use some improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 14, 2020)

First, and foremost, to be able to cut straight, square, and plumb pieces on my bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> First, and foremost, to be able to cut straight, square, and plumb pieces on my bandsaw.


sharp blade is a start

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 14, 2020)

Patience.....especially in finishing. I hurry too much and to take my work to the next level, I need to have more patience and learn more about finishes (as others have said).  Great list; I put a lot of checkmarks on the above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> This week's QotW comes from our fellow WB member, @FranklinWorkshops
> 
> *What is the one skill you wish you could develop that would take your woodworking projects to the next quality level?*
> 
> ...


Ordered a new 18 horse motor for my sawmill three weeks ago. Still not here! Tracker said it was near Topeka two weeks ago. Then it was in California a few days later! Wrong direction! I bought a cheap Duro Max motor! No doubt made in China. Maybe still in China??? Maybe it went west from Topeka to California and then continued westward to China! Fed Ex can’t seem to find it! Would have liked to have had something made in US, but not for double the cost! I think this motor will last as long as I need it maybe used occasionally for ten more years, IF I GET IT! 

but I did get a Christmas gift

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2020)

I would like to learn to tie a bow tie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 28, 2020)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Ordered a new 18 horse motor for my sawmill three weeks ago. Still not here! Tracker said it was near Topeka two weeks ago. Then it was in California a few days later! Wrong direction! I bought a cheap Duro Max motor! No doubt made in China. Maybe still in China??? Maybe it went west from Topeka to California and then continued westward to China! Fed Ex can’t seem to find it! Would have liked to have had something made in US, but not for double the cost! I think this motor will last as long as I need it maybe used occasionally for ten more years, IF I GET IT!
> 
> but I did get a Christmas gift
> 
> View attachment 198772



Wonder if it is following the wood biscuits that were to be delivered 3 weeks ago?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 28, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if it is following the wood biscuits that were to be delivered 3 weeks ago?


Probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

